# Tough turkey breast.



## eskimojoe (Nov 23, 2014)

Had some trouble with a turkey breast this weekend. Have done a half dozen the same way, but this bird tasted kind of raw and the meat was rubbery. I have a vision kamado and use the digi Q. Used a dry rub. Smoked it at 275° til internal temp of 169. Let it set for 30 minutes then had to try some. It tasted great and very juicy.  Put it away for supper the next night and it was not good at all. What went wrong??


----------



## gary s (Nov 24, 2014)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum, from a sunny and cool day in East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything *

*Sometimes it's the meat. Happened to me 2 years ago, bought a big fresh chicken, brined it, and smoked it the same way I have done hundreds of times before. Color was great, Buttttt  I you have ever seen Chevy Chase "Christmas Vacation" and their turkey. it was awful, I knew there was a problem when I went to remove the led and thigh, usually a little tug and it falls off. This was a two man operation, breast was so tough we ended up just throwing the whole thing in the trash, Grocery store gave me my money back and apologized *

*Gary*


----------



## themule69 (Nov 24, 2014)

It was over cooked. You want the temp in the breast to be 165° if you pulled it at 169° the temp will continue to climb. It probably went to 175°. Then you had to reheat it so no telling. 

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## eskimojoe (Nov 24, 2014)

gary s said:


> *Good morning and welcome to the forum, from a sunny and cool day in East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything *
> 
> *Sometimes it's the meat. Happened to me 2 years ago, bought a big fresh chicken, brined it, and smoked it the same way I have done hundreds of times before. Color was great, Buttttt  I you have ever seen Chevy Chase "Christmas Vacation" and their turkey. it was awful, I knew there was a problem when I went to remove the led and thigh, usually a little tug and it falls off. This was a two man operation, breast was so tough we ended up just throwing the whole thing in the trash, Grocery store gave me my money back and apologized *
> 
> *Gary*


 Yeah I'm leaning towards it was an old bird. Now that I think about it I haven't picked up many 8# turkey breasts.


----------

